# How do I draw?



## Nathancoon (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm pretty bad at drawing. I want to draw a lot of things but I see how bad I am and give up in the end. Anyone know about a website or video series that can teach me?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 10, 2018)

My advice: Just do it


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 10, 2018)

Learn and Do.


----------



## Narri (Sep 10, 2018)

I can always recommend Jazza for anyone lol especially his how to playlist 
How to Draw - YouTube

Rodgon is also a good one for a few tutorials and more 
www.youtube.com: RODGON THE ARTIST

Just watching a video series or reading an article won't do you much good unless you put it into practice.

But honestly what I'm doing right now is just trying to copy everything I see. Artbooks? Copy them. Image libraries of both art and photos? Copy them. It may seem tedious but it helps. DON'T FORGET TO DRAW EVERY DAY!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 10, 2018)

You have to start with simple shapes 
Especially circles. Here is a guide:


----------



## teacupdolly (Sep 12, 2018)

You will always draw trash
Some just draw so much trash that it looks more like recycling after awhile

Just do it for you


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2018)

Start with the fundamentals. I'm sure there's thousands of tutorials on YouTube. 
You'll be bad for months or years. Growing pains. How we all start.


----------



## distykisaragi (Sep 13, 2018)

The youtubers sycra and istebrak are my go-to for learning the fundamentals.


----------



## Nathancoon (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you all.


----------

